# Whelping Box



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

As most of you know my cat is expecting a litter of kittens. Today I put together a whelping box and I just wanted your opinions if the whelping box should be altered in any way or things added. Its in my bathroom as thats the only room I can gate off where the kittens will be safe. The spare bedroom in the apartment is used as the junk room and its not really safe. So the bathroom it is. I plan to gate off the shower too so they cannot crawl around in there and the toilet bowl lid will be closed and every thing up off the floor. I will move her litter box somewhere where the dog cannot get it and when the kittens start to learn how to use it I will get an uncovered one to put in the bathroom


----------



## iclimb1998 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good from here!
My question is how do you get the mother cat to use it?
_________________________
Puppy Training


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont know. My friends cat used one. I have already caught her a few times sleeping in there


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

She may want something a bit more private? Like a canopy?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmm...I *could* possibly make a canopy for her. To make it a little den. Sigh rye&ted..look what you have created. Now I will have to get my creative skills thinking cap on later..:biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah don't worry, been there "done that."


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess I will try to make her a little canopy even on just half of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

Mama may decide to have them elsewhere.Of course if she does you can just show her where you want,let us know how it works out.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I dont think shes pregnant. She was showing signs of being in heat tonight so we will see.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Update? Any news?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dunno, sometimes she appears to be in heat and sometimes not. She is more lovey dovey than usual. Normally when out of heat shes a B*tch, but when in heat shes lovey..now shes lovey all the time


----------

